# Over wintered honey?



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

I would think mite treatment would also need to be considered if extracting.:scratch:


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I wouldn't use it, I'd feed it back. Over wintered honey, at least in my experience, crystallizes pretty quickly.


----------

